# dar retta



## marcoszorrilla

"gli diedi *retta *per un po', aspettando che il dolore si calmasse."

Mi traducción:

Le di "cuerda" (carrete, conversación), durante un rato esperando que se me calmase el dolor.

Sin embargo Retta, solamente encuentro como significado:Recta, recto.

Grazie.


----------



## licinio

Le hice caso durante un rato...


----------



## Coccibella

Aquí me parece perfecto "hacer caso" pero creo que hay otras maneras de traducir "dare retta": "seguir el rollo" (que a lo mejor sería más "dare spago", "fare il gioco"), "dar bola" (que a lo mejor sólo se usa en Argentina").
¡Saludos!


----------



## Neuromante

Seguir la corriente


----------



## marcoszorrilla

"*Dare retta*", según veo se trata de una expresión, veo que no estuve muy desacertado en la traducción.

Grazie a tutti.


----------



## Melipillano

Coccibella said:


> Aquí me parece perfecto "hacer caso" pero creo que hay otras maneras de traducir "dare retta": "seguir el rollo" (que a lo mejor sería más "dare spago", "fare il gioco"), "dar bola" (que a lo mejor sólo se usa en Argentina").
> ¡Saludos!


Dar/tirar bola y dar/tirar boleto se usa tambien en Chile


----------



## Coccibella

¿se usa en toda América Latina? ¿Y en España?


----------



## Antpax

Coccibella said:


> ¿se usa en toda Ámerica Latina? ¿Y en España?


 
Hola Coccibella:

Es curioso pero en España tiene sentido más o menos opuestos:

Dar bola --> Permitir a alguien que haga algo. Dejar que haga algo.

Dar boleto--> Despedir/echar a alguien.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## CarolMamkny

Melipillano said:


> Dar/tirar bola y dar/tirar boleto se usa tambien en Chile


Dar/tirar bola o boleto no se usa en mi país y la verdad no entendí de lo que se trataba hasta que leí lo que escribio otro forero de "*Seguir la corriente"*. Asi que dudo que sea una expresión que se entienda en TODA América Latina.


----------



## Neuromante

*Dar boleto* no es una expresión de España. Quizás sea un localismo porque ni en la televisión la he oído. *"Dar pasaporte*" sí

*Dar bola*, tampoco se usa en España, aunque se puede entender.


----------



## nuevoestudiante

Principales empleos del lema italiano *retta* en el contexto de la expresión propuesta:

- *retta*: atención, oído;
- *dar retta*: escuchar, seguir los consejos; prestar atención;

Ejemplos:

1) *quando il professore spiega, devi dargli retta*: tienes que prestar atención cuando el profesor explica la lección;

2) *dammi retta, non ti dimenticare di comportarti bene*: escúchame, no te olvides de portarte bien;

3)* è una ragazza che non dà retta a nessuno*: es una muchacha que no escucha a nadie.

                                  -----------------

*Non dar retta*: ignorar, no hacer caso (hacer lo contrario, a veces)


----------



## Antpax

Neuromante said:


> *Dar boleto* no es una expresión de España. Quizás sea un localismo porque ni en la televisión la he oído. *"Dar pasaporte*" sí
> 
> *Dar bola*, tampoco se usa en España, aunque se puede entender.


 
Entiendo que quieres decir que no se usa *en tu zona de España ¿no?*, porque en la mía se entiende y yo al menos las uso, y más gente también.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

Antpax said:


> Entiendo que quieres decir que no se usa *en tu zona de España ¿no?*, porque en la mía se entiende y yo al menos las uso, y más gente también.


 
Buenos días Anti! ya sabes que yo es leerte y...tener que preguntar. ¿DAR BOLA y DAR COBA pueden ser sinónimos en este contexto?. 

Me gusta DAR PALIQUE, ésta siempre me ha encantado!


----------



## Antpax

krolaina said:


> Buenos días Anti! ya sabes que yo es leerte y...tener que preguntar. ¿DAR BOLA y DAR COBA pueden ser sinónimos en este contexto?.
> 
> Me gusta DAR PALIQUE, ésta siempre me ha encantado!


 
Hola Krol:

Yo diría que no. Para mí dar bola es dejar hacer o permitir hacer algo (supongo que vendrá del fútbol, necesitas que te den la bola para hacer algo) y dar coba es más hacerle la pelota.

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## krolaina

Antpax said:


> Hola Krol:
> 
> Yo diría que no. Para mí dar bola es dejar hacer o permitir hacer algo (supongo que vendrá del fútbol, necesitas que te den la bola para hacer algo) y dar coba es más hacerle la pelota.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


 
Gracias Anti


----------



## Melipillano

krolaina said:


> Buenos días Anti! ya sabes que yo es leerte y...tener que preguntar. ¿DAR BOLA y DAR COBA pueden ser sinónimos en este contexto?.
> 
> Me gusta DAR PALIQUE, ésta siempre me ha encantado!


 
*Dar palique.*
Mai sentito ne letto, prima d'ora.
Starò molto più attento.
Grazie.


----------



## Neuromante

Antpax said:


> Entiendo que quieres decir que no se usa *en tu zona de España ¿no?*, porque en la mía se entiende y yo al menos las uso, y más gente también.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> Ant


No, quiero decir que es un localismo (Como pongo), visto que tampoco lo he leído u oido en prensa, televisión o radio nacionales.


----------



## Fabricius

de HIJA DE LA FORTUNA (Isabel Allende): "El doctor del pueblo... levaba meses advirtiendo que el agua estaba contaminada... sin que nadie le diera boleto"
In questo caso 'dar boleto' sembra voler dire: 'dar retta"


----------



## lautaro

Melipillano said:


> Dar/tirar bola y dar/tirar boleto se usa tambien en Chile


 

Qué bien que alguien lo haya subrayado...parece que en Cono Sur sólo existe Argentina...


----------



## Neuromante

¿En Cono Sur?
De Michigan para abajo. ¿No te has fijado en la campaña que tengo en el foro con ese asunto?


----------



## ursu-lab

"*D*are retta" en español ES "hacer caso" al 99,9999%. "*D*ar cuerda" en español es lo mismo que en italiano "dare corda" y tiene un significado muy DIFERENTE porque es más "seguir el rollo". Dare retta, en cambio, supone "escuchar", estar pendiente de alguien, hacerle caso. "*D*ar bola" el rae dice que es coloquial y prevalentemente americano entonces no es lo mismo, porque "dare retta" NO es coloquial.


----------



## MOMO2

Otra posibilidad podría ser: "Me ocupé de él ..."


----------



## lautaro

Neuromante said:


> ¿En Cono Sur?
> De Michigan para abajo. ¿No te has fijado en la campaña que tengo en el foro con ese asunto?


 

De veras, no. Lo lamento...¿Me mandas el enlace?


----------

